# Heresy Series Help



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey folks, was wondering if someone could quickly update me on the Heresy Series I left off on Deathfire and kind of fell off the series. Any quick information and recommendations towards which novels were interesting would be gratefully appreciated. Still subscribed to Black Library and I got some of the updates and I was like... it'd be kind of cool to jump back in.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Pharos, Path of Heaven and Preatorian of Dorn are about the best of it since Deathfire. Angels of Caliban might be worth a look if you're interested in how the DA turn on each other. Otherwise it's mostly been anthologies and compilations of already published shorts.


----------

